# Can you suggest a good log mold?



## Marya (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello -

I have a couple of bigger square wooden molds with lids but no log molds.  I'm going to make some experimental soap recipes so thought I shouldn't make too many bars at one time.

I see - so far - that you have your basic wooden log molds.  And you have wooden log molds with liners.  And you have liners that don't necessary go inside something else (silicone, but not the flabby kind).  And I see there are these glass-looking strong plastic ones.  And I see some come with ways to cut them as they come out and some don't.  

So many choices!!  I don't want to spend an arm and a leg though I don't necessarily have to have the cheapest either.  What's efficient, well-shaped and results in nice soaps that come out easily?

Thanks!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a couple of basic log molds that I am very pleased with. They are just standard molds that have to be lined with freezer paper, but what I like is that they have a built-in cutting guide. I got them from http://www.soap-making-resource.com/index.html


----------



## osso (Nov 7, 2013)

If you want to make smaller batches, the silicone 10" mold (I think Bramble Berry has it in stock) is perfect. I love mine, I do recommend sodium lactate with the silicone as well. HTH.


----------



## tryanything (Nov 7, 2013)

I want to get that soap making resources one with the cutter.  The three pound mold would be perfect for me and it seems pretty affordable.  I don't mind lining the molds.  Christmas is right around the corner!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 7, 2013)

I second the 10" silicone from Bramble Berry. I wish that Bramble Berry would offer this mold in 12" or 14", my only complaint is I usually want a larger mold for the batches I make. I can usually unmold the next day, but sometimes wait an extra day depending on the recipe. I haven't used sodium lactate yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## Marya (Nov 11, 2013)

Those molds sound great - thanks everyone!  They each offer something different and useful - I just wish I could find one that does it all (no paper lining, pops right out AND has a cutter - lol)!    

After I first posted this I then went on more searches of my own and found something I'm intrigued by so I want to know what you guys think about it.  It's a wooden mold with lid that was made to go with one of those red silicone Essential Depot molds.  Not sure if they have as smooth an interior as the one from Brambleberry though (for a smooth finished look) but they apparently have good clean corners and seem to have good reviews.  I think it was someone on this forum who first recommended them in fact.  Here's the liner with the wooden mold:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/168350316/unfinished-wooden-soap-mold-for?ref=related-2

So see it's a toughy cause the two silicone molds don't have a nice cutter built in like one PinkCupCake recommended, and the wooden mold with red liner is going to cost more and may be unnecessary cause the Brambleberry one doesn't require a wooden mold to retain its shape, but the Brambleberry one is only 10" long.  Decisions decisions! :crazy:

Hmmm... maybe I'll get two and then compare?!

Oh and p.s. I've read the wooden molds help cure the soap better but I wonder if that's as true if the soap's inside a silicone liner inside the wooden mold?


----------



## Tienne (Nov 11, 2013)

My favourite molds are Mr DoRight's adjustable HDPE molds because you can adjust the mold to fit any batch size you like and make teensy little test batches as well as large loaves all in the same mold.  They have either singular or multiple cutting slots as well. He has lots of different sizes.

Here's a demonstration of one of them:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtNRild1eB0

And here you can see the different sizes and combinations he offers; (You get everything shown in each picture, f.ex several molds + cutter for the price shown.)

http://www.etsy.com/se-en/shop/MRDORIGHT123?ref=l2-shopheader-name#

He does advise that you use a slip though. (Not  a full liner) but that is very easy to put in and I just use (and re-use) a teflon oven liner I have cut to fit the length of the whole mold and since I have pre-creased it, it takes approx 1 second for me to slip-line the mold.  

The molds check a lot of the boxes I like. They are dishwasher-safe, easy to assemble, their size is adjustable, they have cutter slots, they're quick to slip-line, they're CPOP safe and they don't take up a lot of storage space when not in use.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cWyr1ql00U[/ame]


----------



## lsg (Nov 11, 2013)

HDPE molds stick for me every time unless I grease them up with petroleum jelly before pouring in the soap.  Silvermoon makes good soap molds.

http://silvermoonsoapmolds.com/


----------



## kazmi (Dec 6, 2013)

lsg said:


> HDPE molds stick for me every time unless I grease them up with petroleum jelly before pouring in the soap. Silvermoon makes good soap molds.
> 
> http://silvermoonsoapmolds.com/



Lsg, do you own a Silvermoon mold?  I'm considering purchasing one and am interested in any user pros and/or cons  TIA


----------

